# Problem with Electrolux 3 way fridge



## keithsinclair (Jul 2, 2012)

Have just been away for the weekend and had the fridge of my Hymer connected to the mains supply with no problems. However when I disconnected from the mains and tried to start the firdge off gas / 12V I just got a clicking noise and then the red flashing light. There is power getting to the fridge as the light comes on when you open the door.

Any ideas?

Thanks very much.

Keith


----------



## thegoodlookingbloke (Jul 2, 2012)

*Fridge*

Make sure that the gas service tap for the fridge is turned on, they are sometimes poked away under the gas oven or in some obscure place. 

Otherwise, you have either got some debris on the burner jet or the spark electrode isn't sparking so you may need to gain access to the burner.

Good luck


----------



## keithsinclair (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks for that.

The gas is turned on, however haven't checked the jet yet and will do tomorrow.


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Jul 2, 2012)

If you goto Dometic refrigerators - Download Dometic Manuals you can download a troubleshooting guide for the Electrolux fridges. The site is for US fridges running on 110V but is equally good for 240V.


----------



## kimbowbill (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi

Look at this thread, you might find something in there

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...e-thank-you.html?highlight=fridge+not+working

if you need any more finer details i will PM you my number

Jen


----------



## Bigpeetee (Jul 3, 2012)

You are pushing and holding the thermostat to let gas get to the burner??

If it's clicking, it sounds like it's sparking.

Make sure thermostat is max cold

On mine there was wear on the thermostat knob, if it doesn't light, pull the knob off, gently with a pair of pliers then press the centre spindle in with pliers (it'll puncture your skin, voice of experience!!)

If it lights then you have to push something solid up the centre of the control knob, by memory, I used a piece of 2.5mm mains cable, copper only!! only need 2-3 mm

I believe this is a common fault, I found the answer after searching the web, so it's not original!!


----------



## Airecraft (Jul 3, 2012)

Another possible cause is the gas solenoid sticking, normally accessed via lower vent at rear of fridge. A sharp tap with a screwdriver may free it. I have had this problem for 2 years -  it only sticks every couple of months and as it only takes a few seconds to fix I live with it rather than spend £100 on a new solenoid. dometic caravan fridge gas solenoid valve RM7000 series | eBay


----------



## Bigpeetee (Jul 3, 2012)

Airecraft said:


> Another possible cause is the gas solenoid sticking, normally accessed via lower vent at rear of fridge. A sharp tap with a screwdriver may free it. I have had this problem for 2 years -  it only sticks every couple of months and as it only takes a few seconds to fix I live with it rather than spend £100 on a new solenoid. dometic caravan fridge gas solenoid valve RM7000 series | eBay



My kind of cheapskate!!!!


----------



## calone (Jul 3, 2012)

_Hi,'Yes the gas solenoid does (stick) from non use,,,,yes tap it and turn on and off the fridge a few times,,,when it does light turn on and off a few times again ,this will (exercise the valve),,you may find turning off the gas at source be it bottle or tank when you are laying up your Motorhome for a while may also help, but make talk a few try's to prime the lines with gas and free up your solenois valve in the process,
Hope this helps,
Brendan_


----------

